# Cross compilation vers Mac



## Darksheer (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour

Vu que c'est mon premier post, petite présentation. Je suis un Full Linuxien  Tous les deux, on se connait depuis maintenant + de 10 ans! Arf, le temps passe vite  Je suis sur pc mais il m'arrive souvent de depanner sur Mac pour mon job.

Voilà ma question:
J'aurai besoin de pouvoir compiler des applications pour Mac à partir de mon pc sous Linux. De la même façon que je le fais pour Windows. Quelqu'un saurait il ou je peux trouver les outils nécessaires? En fait, je pense qu'il me faudrait simplement l'API Mac. A partir de la, je pourrai compiler les Binutils et Gcc. Enfin j'espere 

Merci


----------

